# Older cat biting stomach of kitten...



## Queen_of_Parts (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi all, hope someone can help!

We got two kittens recently and they are now 10 weeks old, one boy and one girl. We also have an 8 year old cat, a neutered male, Boris.

We have been very careful with the introdctions and have got to the stage where we can let them out together in the house under supervision. Doyle (the little boy) is very naughty and quite impolite to Boris, so usually gets a cuff on the nose for his trouble.

Boris seems to be settling with them, and has been cleaning them, but every so often when they are laying on their backs, he will put his jaws around their stomachs and isn't drawing blood, but he makes them squeak. It doesn't seem to be aggressive. Is he trying to play with them? Or should I be worried?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Dee does this to Sam but around his neck lol Doesn't seem to be an issue...think its just nature.

x


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

kiwi bites bams head..... i think she wants to eat him ( he is a scrummy kitty )

lol seriously tho i did think kiwi wanted to kill lil bam but i think she is just playing


----------

